
London Taxis To Record Passengers via CCTV by 2015 - kposehn
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/cctv-taxi-plan-a-staggering-invasion-of-privacy-6262221.html
======
mooism2
The article says Oxford taxis, not London taxis.

